# Trustworthy and loving pet+house sitter who will adore your pets [and cost nothing!]



## petreiki (May 3, 2014)

I offer house sitting combined with pet care in London. It means excellent pet care in the comfort of pets own homes  your pets will miss you when you go on holidays, they don't need to be under any more stress than that!

I am happy to exchange my house sitting services for free accommodation for longer (one month plus) assignments booked in advance. For shorter breaks, I work on a pay what you can afford basis  it is most important to me that all animals are well cared for, regardless of what you can afford.

I am available for day care, overnight and would be most interested in long term assignments, although I am also happy to do short term sittings whenever I am available. I have experience and interest in looking after small mammals, dogs, cats, birds, fish.

In addition to adoring your pets, I have been a home owner and can be responsible for your home, pets, plants, and whatever else needs careful tending. I work from home, so spend most of my time at home (except when at university or placements). This means that your house will be well looked after and rarely empty, and your pets will have almost 24/7 company and attention.

I am CRB / DBS police checked in the UK as part of my counselling work. References are available on request. Happy to meet and greet with no strings attached. I can offer your pets love, and you peace of mind.

Please check my website.


----------

